# THE DIRTY COP ( Mueller ) IS GOING DOWN !....He's been linked to Jeffery Epstien's Island !



## nononono (Nov 28, 2018)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/11/robert-muellers-fbi-gave-orgy-island-billionaire-epstein-light-sentence-today-details-were-released-on-his-widespread-child-sex-abuse/

*Robert Mueller’s FBI Gave Orgy Island Billionaire Epstein Light Sentence — Today Details Were Released on His Widespread Child Sex Abuse*







 by Jim Hoft November 28, 2018


Guest post by Joe Hoft


On Wednesday The Miami Herald published an extensive report on Democrat donor and Clinton condfidante Jeffrey Epstein’s child sex

*Epstein abused dozens, if not hundreds, of teen girls.*


It is well documented that former President Bill Clinton flew on convicted child sex offender Jeffrey Epstein’s private jet.

*And Robert Mueller was FBI director when Epstein was given a lenient 13 month jail stint for his years of child sex abuse.*







In June 2016 TGP reported that Bill Clinton visited the infamous Orgy Island (as reported by ZeroHedge) –

If you can name it — it has likely taken place this the lavish private island off the coast of Puerto Rico which boasts a beautifully landscaped plush luxury estate complete with its own helipad, privy only to certain members of the global elite.

Owned by Jeffery Epstein, a wealthy American financier and convicted sex offender, Little St. James Island appears to be somewhat of a gathering place and is a well desired hangout among key figureheads, actors and royalty to the likes of former U.S. President Bill Clinton, Kevin Spacey and even Prince Andrew.

However, the people attending the lavish residence are likely do not go there to discuss “cutting edge scientific and medical research” as the Epstein VI Foundation would like you to believe, but rather go there to experience full-on sexual encounters with underage girls as young as fourteen.

That’s right, just like a scene out of the Hollywood blockbuster film Eyes Wide Shut, starring Tom Cruise, from wild parties to prostitution, orgies and even underage sex, Little St. James reportedly has it all and is seemingly a gathering point frequented by prominent jet-setters, and it is all being exposed. The cat is out of the bag so to speak…

Back in 2005 police conducted an 11-month-long undercover investigation on Jeffery Epstein and his estate after the mother of a 14-year-old girl went to police after suspecting her daughter was paid $300 for at least one sexual act on the island in which she was ordered to strip, leaving on just her panties while giving Epstein a massage.

*Although police found tons of photos of young women on the island and even interviewed eyewitnesses, Epstein was hit with a mere slap on the wrist after “pleading to a single charge of prostitution.” Epstein later served 13-months of his 18-month service in jail.*

In 2008 Epstein was hit again, this time with a $50 million civil suit after another victim, a woman, made a filing in a federal court claiming that she was “recruited” by Epstein to give him a “massage” but was essentially forced into having sexual intercourse with him for $200, which was payable upon completion.

*Additionally it is important to point out that Bill Clinton has been mentioned by the press often over the years — and not just for his controversial relationship with Monica Lewinsky, but rather his friendship with Jeffery Epstein.*

*In fact, flight records indicate that ol’ Billy-boy would frequent the island paradise around the 2002 and 2005 era, while Hillary, Bill’s wife, was a Senator in New York.*

Nothing to see here, folks. Move along.

*Now we find out that corrupt Mueller from the phony Russia – Trump hoax, was the Head of the FBI at the time Epstein’s case was prosecuted.*
It looks like Mueller was even involved in the case.
The Epstein case was run out of DC:


Five months after the plea deal was reached, FBI agents still haven’t interviewed all the victims/witnesses. FBI agents haven’t even seen all the physical evidence.

*More support on Mueller corruption – his FBI never interviewed all the victims.*

Mueller’s FBI required Epstein to provide information to the FBI –

Now there are questions whether Epstein was an informant for the FBI –

*Corrupt Mueller destroyed the FBI with years of corruption.  This man in no way should be leading an investigation into anything on behalf of this great country.*


----------



## justified (Nov 29, 2018)

We probably shouldn't have a special counsel. We should probably just let Trump do whatever he wants. Michael Cohen lied to Congress about Trump's plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow. While Trump serves this country as commander in chief, he's also working on business deals to expand his business empire. We should just let Trump do whatever he wants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

justified said:


> We probably shouldn't have a special counsel. We should probably just let Trump do whatever he wants. Michael Cohen lied to Congress about Trump's plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow. While Trump serves this country as commander in chief, he's also working on business deals to expand his business empire. We should just let Trump do whatever he wants.


So, what do you think Mueller will find on Trump?


----------



## justified (Nov 29, 2018)

Exactly what Cohen lied to Congress about... illegal business dealings, abuse of power... stuff all politicians do, but stuff that Trump was used to doing in his everyday activities as a businessman that are fine if you can get away with it, but not fine when serving in high office and you're under a microscope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

justified said:


> Exactly what Cohen lied to Congress about... illegal business dealings, abuse of power... stuff all politicians do, but stuff that Trump was used to doing in his everyday activities as a businessman that are fine if you can get away with it, but not fine when serving in high office and you're under a microscope.


Before he was in office or after?


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

justified said:


> We probably shouldn't have a special counsel. We should probably just let Trump do whatever he wants. Michael Cohen lied to Congress about Trump's plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow. While Trump serves this country as commander in chief, he's also working on business deals to expand his business empire. *We should just let Trump do whatever he wants.*


*You should....*

*Because what I've posted is TRUE and after TWO years of BS Kabuki theater*
*from the Democrats, this Filthy Cop named Mueller and their stalling of the *
*inevitable exposure of THEIR sick/corrupt shit to the AMERICAN PUBLIC *
*needs to happen NOW !!!!*

*This Micheal Cohen smoke screen released today is exactly what I new would *
*happen with the information that was exposed yesterday.....*

*Every time the POTUS leaves the continent the Filthy Dirty Special Counsel*
*does chickenshit moves like they did today....Every time !!!*

*Sen Mark Warner is up to his bulbous red nose in this scandal..*
*Rep Adam Schitt is up to his rosy red face in this scandal...*
*So are hundreds of others who have a vested interest in making DJT*
*go away as fast as possible before he completely exposes the depth*
*of this rotten corruption in Washington DC....!!!*

*The MSM/Democrats/Rhinos/Chickenshit Republican are all scared shitless*
*that he will release REAL information that will expose the depth of this Coup....*

*No one figured he would win when he came down that escalator ...No One !*
*Now that he's in office and fulfilling his promise of exposure of ALL, the *
*" Rats " are running in circles scared.....all the way down to the local water*
*carriers like we see here on this forum....*

*Scared little Rodents running in circles because the gig is about to split wide open !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

justified said:


> Exactly what Cohen lied to Congress about... illegal business dealings, abuse of power... *stuff all politicians do*, but stuff that Trump was used to doing in his everyday activities as a businessman that are fine if you can get away with it, *but not fine when serving in high office and you're under a microscope*.


*You are Lying to only yourself.....*
*Citizen Trump worked hand in hand with the VERY politicians who are now scared shitless....*
*They KNOW he KNOWS what they've done !*

*New York/New Jersey construction is on a level of filthy corruption most people cannot even*
*fathom, and that's what he had to deal with for decades to get " Deals " done...*

*Sen Bob Menendez and POTUS # 42 (Bill Clinton) are two perfect examples.....*
*The filth that they have participated in would sicken the average citizen....*


----------



## justified (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Before he was in office or after?


Trump's endgame all along was to make more money and expand his business empire. He was doing it before he was in office, he's been doing it while in office. If he would've admitted it earlier, it would've been painful to own up to but he could've just called it a mistake. Now it's a scandal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump's endgame all along was to make more money and expand his business empire. He was doing it before he was in office, he's been doing it while in office. If he would've admitted it earlier, it would've been painful to own up to but he could've just called it a mistake. Now it's a scandal.


Trump isn't exactly making friends around the world and getting donations like Clinton was, is he?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Exactly what Cohen lied to Congress about... illegal business dealings, abuse of power... stuff all politicians do, but stuff that Trump was used to doing in his everyday activities as a businessman that are fine if you can get away with it, but not fine when serving in high office and you're under a microscope.


A bit naive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump's endgame all along was to make more money and expand his business empire. He was doing it before he was in office, he's been doing it while in office. If he would've admitted it earlier, it would've been painful to own up to but he could've just called it a mistake. Now it's a scandal.


Lol!  The Russians aren't the problem


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump's endgame all along was to make more money and expand his business empire. He was doing it before he was in office, he's been doing it while in office. If he would've admitted it earlier, it would've been painful to own up to but he could've just called it a mistake. Now it's a scandal.


*Oh please show us some PROOF of what you have slobbered all over the forum about....*
*REAL Proof justaslobberingfriedbrain.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  The Russians aren't the problem


Now that's fucking funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump's endgame all along was to make more money and expand his business empire. He was doing it before he was in office, he's been doing it while in office. If he would've admitted it earlier, it would've been painful to own up to but he could've just called it a mistake. Now it's a scandal.


So Obama, who never had a real job, retires from office a multi-millionaire, and Clinton, who never sniffed a billion, sets up a billion dollar foundation scheme, are just doing the people's work?
Trump is already a billionaire.
Why the hell would he lay it all on the line?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that's fucking funny.


Youʻre welcome.  Too bad itʻs true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So Obama, who never had a real job, retires from office a multi-millionaire, and Clinton, who never sniffed a billion, sets up a billion dollar foundation scheme, are just doing the people's work?


Lets see how good they are at paying taxes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lets see how good they are at paying taxes.


The sneaky secret all "non-profits" dont want getting out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lets see how good they are at paying taxes.


Probably getting unemployment.


----------



## messy (Dec 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So Obama, who never had a real job, retires from office a multi-millionaire, and Clinton, who never sniffed a billion, sets up a billion dollar foundation scheme, are just doing the people's work?
> Trump is already a billionaire.
> Why the hell would he lay it all on the line?


We don’t know yet, do we? But if you look up Mueller’s resume and you listen to what everyone, including Trump, had to say about how he’s perfectly qualified for this gig (conservative Republican highly decorated veteran) and you remember the American justice system, then you might learn some differences between whining like a bitch about Obama and Clinton, and the wheels of  true American justice, not just rubes shouting in an aren, grinding away on all of Trump’s  cronies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

messy said:


> We don’t know yet, do we? But if you look up Mueller’s resume and you listen to what everyone, including Trump, had to say about how he’s perfectly qualified for this gig (conservative Republican highly decorated veteran) and you remember the American justice system, then you might learn some differences between whining like a bitch about Obama and Clinton, and the wheels of  true American justice, not just rubes shouting in an aren, grinding away on all of Trump’s  cronies.


Whoʻs whining? Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

messy said:


> We don’t know yet, do we? But if you look up Mueller’s resume and you listen to what everyone, including Trump, had to say about how he’s perfectly qualified for this gig (conservative Republican highly decorated veteran) and you remember the American justice system, then you might learn some differences between whining like a bitch about Obama and Clinton, and the wheels of  true American justice, not just rubes shouting in an aren, grinding away on all of Trump’s  cronies.


True American Justice, you aren't paying attention. Take your blinders off.
All you need to do is see who the FBI and DOJ have fired. Not to mention lynch, Lerner, Comey, clapper, Brennan and that POS holder. 
All anti American commies.
So, you know what that says about you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> True American Justice, you aren't paying attention. Take your blinders off.
> All you need to do is see who the FBI and DOJ have fired. Not to mention lynch, Lerner, Comey, clapper, Brennan and that POS holder.
> All anti American commies.
> So, you know what that says about you.


Mueller was not chosen because his character is "beyond reproach".
He was chosen because he knows how to railroad people.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mueller was not chosen because his character is "beyond reproach".
> He was chosen because he knows how to railroad people.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Run out of Folgers did ya?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2018)

https://t.co/otB1vdMm02


----------



## messy (Dec 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mueller was not chosen because his character is "beyond reproach".
> He was chosen because he knows how to railroad people.


Everyone knows that.


----------



## messy (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> True American Justice, you aren't paying attention. Take your blinders off.
> All you need to do is see who the FBI and DOJ have fired. Not to mention lynch, Lerner, Comey, clapper, Brennan and that POS holder.
> All anti American commies.
> So, you know what that says about you.


Of course. The Justice Department and the judges and Robert Mueller and the stock market (right Ricky?) are all corrupt. I think if you are a real American, you understand that only Trump knows best.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

messy said:


> Of course. The Justice Department and the judges and Robert Mueller and the stock market (right Ricky?) are all corrupt. I think if you are a real American, you understand that only Trump knows best.


Anyone know how to chart messyʻs concerns?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

messy said:


> Of course. The Justice Department and the judges and Robert Mueller and the stock market (right Ricky?) are all corrupt. I think if you are a real American, you understand that only Trump knows best.


Not saying that, but you know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2018)

messy said:


> Everyone knows that.


Really?
You send a memo to the resident gumshoe?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Anyone know how to chart messyʻs concerns?


Very messy.


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that's fucking funny.


*The fact that NOW Sen Romney sat there and didn't spit in that*
*assholes face says everything about NOW Sen Romney......*

*He KNEW that Pot Smoking, Peter Puffing, Chicago Bath house Queen *
*was full of crap yet he did not verbally body slam him during that debate*
*on LIVE feed ......He's a sellout just like Bernie Sanders.....*

*History will NOT be nice to any one of those Idiots.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


*Will these go with you in your casket.....*

*




*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You should....*
> 
> *Because what I've posted is TRUE and after TWO years of BS Kabuki theater*
> *from the Democrats, this Filthy Cop named Mueller and their stalling of the *
> ...


LMAO !!!!


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 3, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


They are already laughing at him. That’s why he only spreads his propaganda on socalsoccer.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LMAO !!!!


*Go ahead...LYAO, but the TRUTH is at your doorstep " Messy " diaper.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> They are already laughing at him. That’s why he only spreads his propaganda on socalsoccer.


*Looking for Progressive " Breadsticks "....look no 
further than " messy's " Democratic diaper..enjoy the results !*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Looking for Progressive " Breadsticks "....look no
> further than " messy's " Democratic diaper..enjoy the results !*


Wow !!! Mother of creatures big and small !!!
Do you still say that when you get excited. Learn from Messy.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Go ahead...LYAO, but the TRUTH is at your doorstep " Messy " diaper.*


Actually the truth is coming out. And all of a sudden you’ll be writing about how it’s all a conspiracy and blah blah blah. You and sheriff Dufy are losing your audience... yawning..


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Actually the truth is coming out. And all of a sudden you’ll be writing about how it’s all a conspiracy and blah blah blah. You and sheriff Dufy are losing your audience... yawning..



*Pull your head out......*
*You are MY audience and I've lost nothing....*


----------

